# Change you Integy Octane 2 Into a 30amp Tray for FREE



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

For everone that has the older 20amp trays here is how you can change into a 30amp tray for free.... You can email me for better directions or pm [email protected]

Each cell has 2 resistors basically all you need to do is take off the end one's and move the over to the middle 3 slots so you have 3 resistors per cell

the 2 outside resistors (1 on each side) you will have to remove (they are glued on use a razor knife to cut the glue, some have a bead of glue between the restors also )

The one's next to them you will just have to unsolder and resolder to the resostors next to them....I have some pic's below


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Great stuff, but everyone should know that this will only work with 4-cell packs. You would have to buy 6 more resistors to make it work with 6-cell packs. I wouldn't think they would be very expensive though.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

and make sure you know how to solder  ive seen too many things smoke up from people who can't solder properly.


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Giid points....YEs they are cheap, You can get 6 more for like 5.00 if you want a 6 cell tray


----------



## ebxxxmaxx (Nov 23, 2004)

no the resitors on most of the octane 2 i have worked on are .1ohm x 10 watts. which if you goto oselectonics.com they are .70 each.


----------



## Bill Johnson (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't think he meant $5.00 a piece. He meant $5.00 total. If you add your $.70X6= $4.20+Tax= "around" $5.00......... :thumbsup:


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks Bjr20, your right i meant 6 for 5.00!!!
I have also done this on a trinity tray but i had to buy 12 resistors, because they only have a .2ohm resistor in them...


----------

